# Philips camera



## Dany (Sep 19, 2015)

This camera marketed (and perhaps manufactured) by Philips NV in the Netherlands was distributed in France and Holland only.
I found it near Paris
There is a very similar camera called Spartus press Flash.
I have a lot of bakelite cameras on my shelves. I like them because they often show very nice shapes.
This specimen came to me with its original box, the user's manual and some boxes of flash bulbs.

Daniel


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice find. Will you use it?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dany (Sep 19, 2015)

I do not use my bakelite cameras, I am too afraid to break one of these fragile items


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice! it does resemble the Spartus press but this seems less chunky, a little art deco look to it.


----------

